# Extend visa



## Adilsyed62 (Mar 10, 2018)

Hello i have 3 years multiple visa .maximum 3 months stay in each trip. Can i extend for 12 month please anybody help....


----------



## Soso72 (Jun 1, 2018)

Did you ask to the Australian immigration?


----------



## Ismeria.B (Jun 5, 2018)

Hello ! I think you should go to the immigration office


----------

